# 2 weeks till Dogtra Edge RT becomes available



## Kelly Greenwood

I have had a chance to use the new Dogtra Edge RT demo unit (serial # 5) for a few days now. It is pretty much like the TT 500. Differences are 8 levels vs 6 on TT and a vibe vs a tone on the TT. The 2 higher numbers are hotter than TT. Dogtra has a clip on the transmitter you can remove or use. And Dogtra also has a removable Antenna you can change to a different size if you like. The dogtra does not have any toggle switches on it. The demo unit I used could switch between 3 collars numbered 1,2,3. The recommendation was made to dogtra to change from numbers to colors for the collar selection switch, so the production units might have the new knob..

Dogtra says the RT will be available on December 10th.

The other thing of interest was I asked the dogtra engineers if they could make a "whine" collar and the said they could. Is there any others that might be interested in a whine collar?


----------



## The Snows

Just an FYI ... Just so you are "comparing apples to apples" .... 

The Garmin PRO 550 (that took over from the TT 500) has 7 levels of intensity, has vibe and tone and is like the TT 500 that you can expand the collar to run three dogs. (The Garmin unit also features a built in bark collar feature as well as the tracer light feature)


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

I got my Edge RT and love it. The things I like best is the collar is a sturdy 1 inch collar with a D ring. Also having all of your nick and constant levels available at all times without any switches is very nice.


----------



## copterdoc

Since Dogtra already has an Edge collar, it's important to emphasize the "RT" designation on this new collar.

Here's a video review of the Edge RT.





I wish that the narrator didn't demonstrate using his thumb to operate the stimulation buttons. That's not how this type of collar is operated. He should have used his index and middle fingertips.


----------



## copterdoc

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I got my Edge RT and love it. The things I like best is the collar is a sturdy 1 inch collar with a D ring. Also having all of you nick and constant levels available at all times without any switches is very nice.


Does the raised guard around the stim buttons do a sufficient job of preventing accidental stim when the transmitter is carried in a back pocket?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

copterdoc said:


> Does the raised guard around the stim buttons do a sufficient job of preventing accidental stim when the transmitter is carried in a back pocket?


Yes it does a good job.


----------



## copterdoc

I like the idea of having a set of momentary and a set of continuous buttons available at all times. 
Although, I think that it would be nice to be able to decide which set is momentary, vs continuous.

It appears that Dogtra finally got the intensity dial right. 
It's big, within easy reach of the thumb, and provides clear feedback thanks to the heavy detent clicks.

However, I don't like the "pager" feature. 
I think it's ridiculous, and I'll never use such a thing. 

Of course, I could just not use it, but it seems that this one is placed right where my thumb needs to rest when rotating the intensity dial for one-handed-no-looking-operation.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

Tri-Tronics has had a tone button forever too and I have never used however others have. Same goes for Dogtra's page some will use it some won't.


----------



## copterdoc

Here's a link to the Edge RT manual. http://www.dogtra.com/download/manual/20141121_EDGE_RT.pdf

I really like the way that the receiver turns on. 
I think that it's the best design for reliability. Far superior to rubber buttons, or remote activation.

I wish that they had eliminated the plug in charging port though. 
Whether covered/capped or not, a charging port is an entry point for moisture and crud.

TT eliminated that problem with the cradle system. But, they still kept the stupid on/off button.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

The pager was added as per requests for the Police K9 trainers. They do a silent recall when they put a bite dog in a building for apprehension. When they want the dog back to the handler, they use the pager/vibration for recall. As opposed to a voice call from the handler- which would identify the location of the handler to the potential suspect.


If you want to see where the pager button is I can show them. They are on the back and will not page unless you want them and do not interfere with putting the transmitter in your pocket.


----------



## Oldfield Retrievers

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

They are available from Dogtra for $349!!! 1-888-811-9111


----------



## Terry Britton

Kelly Greenwood said:


> I have had a chance to use the new Dogtra Edge RT demo unit (serial # 5) for a few days now. It is pretty much like the TT 500. Differences are 8 levels vs 6 on TT and a vibe vs a tone on the TT. The 2 higher numbers are hotter than TT. Dogtra has a clip on the transmitter you can remove or use. And Dogtra also has a removable Antenna you can change to a different size if you like. The dogtra does not have any toggle switches on it. The demo unit I used could switch between 3 collars numbered 1,2,3. The recommendation was made to dogtra to change from numbers to colors for the collar selection switch, so the production units might have the new knob..
> 
> Dogtra says the RT will be available on December 10th.
> 
> The other thing of interest was I asked the dogtra engineers if they could make a "whine" collar and the said they could. Is there any others that might be interested in a whine collar?


Will the whine collar work on kids and pre-teens?


----------



## BILL NE NY

A whine collar would be good if it worked.


----------



## Rhett Riddle

I've been using the new Edge RT for a few weeks now. I've come to really like this unit. It's extremely consistent and has great range. I especially like using it for yard work with the 4 buttons for high low nick and high low consistent. It's also been great in the field. I suggest checking it out. It's available now for 349.99

Features

Stimulation/Combination buttons
User Expandable to a three-dog system
'Nick' and 'Constant' stimulation along with a non-stimulating pager/vibration
Rechargeable 2-hour rapid-charge Lithium Polymer battery
Low to High power stimulation
Fully waterproof transmitter and receiver/collar
Intensity selection dial stimulation level (1-8)
1-mile range
Extendable contact points (5/8" to 3/4")


----------



## BAYDOG

Looks to me like Dogtra may have copied the Tri Tronics 500/550 just a weeee bit, awful similar design.


----------



## TroyFeeken

BAYDOG said:


> Looks to me like Dogtra may have copied the Tri Tronics 500/550 just a weeee bit, awful similar design.



Sure, some, but that could be said of any main producing products in our retail world. The Dogtra Edge offers the constant and nick stimulation buttons at all times without having to toggle a switch between those options which is what the 500 requires you to do. I've been liking mine. Haven't used it a ton but I'm looking forward to using it in yard work especially.


----------



## DMA

Terry Britton said:


> Will the whine collar work on kids and pre-teens?


I hear that it will work on kids and pre-teens; however; it will not work on handlers that are penciled out of the third series as AKC will not allow the use at a trial or hunt test.


----------



## BAYDOG

I would rather 'toggle" a switch and know what i am doing with out taking my eyes off of the dog, then fumble with four buttons wondering what I am pressing , or taking my eyes off of the dog to look.


----------



## mjh345

BAYDOG said:


> I would rather 'toggle" a switch and know what i am doing with out taking my eyes off of the dog, then fumble with four buttons wondering what I am pressing , or taking my eyes off of the dog to look.


Too easy for the toggles to unknowingly get switched in my experience


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

You figure it out pretty fast the top two are constant and the bottom two are nicks. I use nicks 90% or more of the time so my fingers are on them most of the time.


----------



## TroyFeeken

BAYDOG said:


> I would rather 'toggle" a switch and know what i am doing with out taking my eyes off of the dog, then fumble with four buttons wondering what I am pressing , or taking my eyes off of the dog to look.


With your tube style TT transmitter, you learned that the bottom button is low, the to button is medium and both buttons are high. With the new Dogtra, there are 4 buttons on the front, the top two and bottom tow represent the momentary and the constant. Same push function for the low/med/high. It's really not that hard. No worries of the toggle breaking or the switch failing or being in the incorrect position with the Edge.


----------



## SPEED

I am shopping for a new collar. Thank all for the input. I am still on the fence. I even looked at some of the less expensive models and keep coming back to the Dogtra Edge RT and the Garmin pro 550

I found this review on the on youtube as well on the garmin edge rt https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdU7lvKMqRc . I am looking at the dogtra edge, dogtra edge rt, and the garmin 550. I like the way the dogtra edge rt and the garmin 550 are set up better then the dogtra edge. The delay had me a little worried in the youtube video on the garmin pro 550...

The following is only info I found on the net in my research and no first hand experience.

What I have seen
Garmin pro 550
It has toggle switches on the front of the transmitter for three different dogs, continuous, momentary stimulation, collar lights.
Two stimulation buttons on the front under the toggles they change from momentary to continuous by switching the toggle switch.
The same button on the collar is used to turn the collar on or change it into a bark collar.
I like the lights and the bark limiter but I don't know if I need them - more to go wrong.
I would prefer a 3rd button for continuous stimulation instead of a toggle switch.
I may worry about the toggle being changed by accident but that is a minor concern with the guard.
I like the push button on the collar to turn the collar on.
I like not having the lcd screen.

Dogtra Edge LT - I like the way it is set up - don't like the magnet to turn it on. 
I like the lights but not sure if I need them
I like not having the lcd screen.
I like the nick and constant buttons right the front of the transmitter above the nick buttons and not having to turn a button on the top or a toggle to switch to continuous.
I like the turn knob on the top to changes dogs verses a toggle switch.

Over all I am kind of leaning towards the Dogtra Edge Lt only because I have been reading that more people appear to like it. I read it may be a little hotter then the garmin pro 550- the garmin at 6 being the same as the dogtra at 3. I am a little worried about customer service on the garmin 550 and the possibility of problems with such a new model. The reason I may be seeing more good info on the RT is probably because the 550 is so new.

Dogtra Edge - 
Buttons on the front are set up for 4 dogs and not intensity levels. Unless you change the level on the top of the device the stimulation is the same - that kind of stinks.
I don't like to have to constantly turn the intensity on the top from continuous to nick for each dog. 
I don't like the lcd screen - would be concerned there may be issues eventually with it.
I think the dogtra edge is out of the running for my choices.

I like both the garmin 550 and the dogtra edge rt and there are pro's and cons to both.

If I had my druthers I would like the tri-tonic's 500 back. I don't like all the bells and whistle's - more to go wrong.

I would love to hear more input from others on this...


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23

The magnet is pretty nice. At first I didn't like it but after using it a few times it is fine. I will say compared to the G3 units I had it will be nice since I had a few of them that the button didn't work after a while so it was a huge pain in the butt to turn the collar on and off.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Yep, I like it. It was a great idea to resetup the buttons and make it more user friendly. Thanks Dogtra !


----------



## BrettG

I just got mine today, feels good can't wait to start using it.


----------



## BrettG

*Dogtra edge rt*

Today was the first day to train with my new collar and I absolutely love it. I've been using a pro 200 since 06 and figured it would be a little hard to change but not so. Love the size, weight, button layout, and it seems to be pretty hot. Got vocalization on a 2 for one dog.


----------



## Robert E

Got mine in Saturday, Great job Dogtra.


----------

